# Anyone know the upper Cuyahoga well?



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm trying to explore some new water around NEO this fall and looking for any guidance on good places to wade the Cuyahoga.

Looks like some decent areas along the towpath I've seen in CVNP. Any one have any other recommendations for good wading access? I've been told that Fred Fuller Park by Kent is good but I've never been there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Most of the upper Hoga isn't great for wading to be honest. Better off looking downstream from Rockwell.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Ditto, Upper cuyahoga, mud bottom = Stuck. Stick to below rockwell


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

I’ve spent a good deal of time exploring the Cuyahoga from Kent to Boston heights. The Kent area, Brust Park in stow, and some areas in peninsula are wadeable, and have produced some good size smallmouth for me (up to 18 inches) and pike (up to 34 inches). None of them are “easy” wades but it can be done. Most of this stretch alternates between chunk rock, gravel, and silty bottoms. Obviously focus on the rock and gravel and navigate the silt as best as possible.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Like everyone already said, upstream river is much easier to wade in. Fred Fuller Park has nice spots near the kayak launch and under the bridge near the ballpark. Right past that bridge as you move more towards the waterworks the water becomes very deep with lots of submerged trees. River Front Park in Cuyahoga Falls is also a good spot since the dam removal. 

...That being said, I do fish the downstream/upper section more since it’s closer to me and I can tell you the only solid areas you can wade in are all in the CVNP. Anything north of Rockside Road is a nightmare of muck. I would also stay away from the Peninsula section because of kayakers. 

North of the Brecksville/Rt.82 Dam when the water is low the river has low sections on the east shore and then farther along on the upper west. Hotspot for many anglers but I personally don't like it. Over-fished and over-hyped in my opinion, and I have never seen any monsters pulled out of there. The dam is apparently coming down later this year:










Then another good section is north of the Canal Exploration Center, even when the water is fairly high. Parking close by and lots of smaller stones and gravel. Easy access from the towpath trail. Not uncommon to pull smallmouth bass out of there. Do not try south of the Hillside Rd bridge. Very steep drop to deep water, sharp rocks, and lots of debris. This is a fast section of the river so take caution. Discharge was over 1900 cfs today. 










Have fun and good luck!


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info Morrow! 

I made it out there by the Canal Exploration Center when the water was low. I got skunked that day but saw lots of bait and have no doubt there are nice fish holding in there.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------

